# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  مدى ضمـان سرّية المـراسلات في التشريع المـغربي

## هيثم الفقى

*إعداد: زهير الحرش*
*باحث في الميدان القانوني**   لما كان الإيمان بضرورة وجود القانون داخل الجماعة ووجود سلطات تسهر على حسن تطبيقه قد تجذر في الأنفس منذ الأزل، ولما كان الإنسان قد سلّم باجتماعيته وضرورة انضواءه داخل جماعة إنسانية، فإنه سلّم أيضا بضرورة تقديم عدة تنازلات بغية تحقيق مجتمع إنساني قائم على الإنتظام والأمن والسلام. إلا أن تنازلاته تلك عن بعض من حرياته كان بهدف حفظ كثير من الحقوق، كما أن تنازله عن بعض من حقوقه كان بهدف حفظ حريته و تنظيمها.*
*   واجتماعية الإنسان الطبعية تلك، حتمت عليه أن يكوّن شبكة من العلاقات و الروابط المتعددة الأشكال والأهداف، وأن يتواصل مع الآخر لتحقيق كثير من المآرب. وأمام تطور البشرية وتطور تلك العلاقات، كان لابد من ابتكار وخلق وسائل للإتصال حينما لايجمع الأطراف مجلس واحد. فظهرت بذلك الرسالة العادية ثم الهاتف والفاكس والتلكس والأنترنت... واللائحة طويلة وتطول.*
*   ولم يكن من التنازلات التي قدمها الإنسان منذ إنشاء أول مجتمع إنساني، الإطلاع على أسراره. وطالما أن المراسلات أيا كانت وسيلتها تعتبر خصوصية شخصية، فإن المرء لايرضى قط أن تنتهك حرمة مراسلاته، لما في ذلك من اختراق لحقوق شخصية مقدسة تمس مجاله العملي أو الحميمي أو غيرهما.*
* ولأن الأمر يتعلق بحرية شخصية غاية في الأهمية، فإن الكثير من التوصيات الصادرة عن عدة منظمات دولية و هيئات حقوقية دولية وإقليمية دعت إلى وجوب احترام وتقديس الحرية في التواصل وضمان نزاهة ومصداقية وسائل الإتصال المختلفة. وعليه، فإن معظم التشريعات العالمية عملت على تأكيد حرصها وضمانها لسرية المراسلات، بل وأقدمت على معاقبة كل منتهك لسريتها بعقوبات مختلفة. وكان التشريع المغربي من التشريعات الأولى التي رفعت ضمان سرية المراسلات وعدم جواز انتهاكها إلى درجة الدستورية وذلك منذ الدستور الأول لسنة 1962 و إلى آخر مراجعة دستورية لسنة 1996*
*   إلا أننا لاحظنا خروج المشرع المغربي، على غرار دول غير قليلة عبر العالم، عن هذا المبدأ الهام، وذلك "لضرورات وإكراهات حفظ النظام العام". وطالما أن الأمر يتعلق باستثناء ضيق للقاعدة العامة، فإن المشرع المغربي أحاطها بجملة من القيود ألزم احترامها مقابل وعيد زجري في حالة العكس. إلا أن موقف المشرع المغربي ذاك لا يسلم من النقد، إذ شكل بحق ردة حقوقية، في نظر بعض المراقبين، وخطوات غير مقبولة إلى الوراء مهما كانت المبررات المدعى بها.*
*   ولا تخفى أهمية تسليط الضوء على هذا الإشكال الإجتماعي~القانوني~الحقوقي سواء على الباحثين أو حتى على الإنسان العادي، وذلك لارتباطة الوثيق بالحياة اليومية للجميع. فمن ذا الذي يستهجن الحق في سرية المراسلات ويرضى بالتنصت على خصوصيات حياته؟ و من ذا الذي لم يعد يستعمل أي وسيلة للتواصل، خاصة مع الإستعمال المتزايد لمختلف وسائل الإتصال وبشكل خاص الهاتف النقال، الذي أضحى جهازا غير مستغنى عنه بالمرة؟ كما أن أهمية الموضوع تكمن في الرغبة في معرفة حدود الحرية في التواصل المتاحة في المغرب والمدى الذي بلغته إشكالية تسيل كثير من الحبر وتتعب كثيرا من الأصوات.*
* لذلك، فإن مجرد طرح موضوع انتهاك سرية المراسلات وفتح إمكانية التنصت على المكالمات الهاتفية وغيرها من الإتصالات المنجزة بمختلف وسائل الإتصال عن بُعد، يطرح معه عدة إشكالات وتساؤلات على مستوى جدلية المنع والجواز، المستحيل والممكن. وإذا كان الممنوع لايطرح مبدئيا أية إشكاليات، فإن الجائز والممكن يطرح أكثر من إشكال من زاوية نطاق إعماله والقائمين عليه والمعنيين به، وكذا الإشكالات الكبرى المتعلقة بالمستوى الحقوقي.*
*   ومن هنا يتضح لنا أن تناول هذا الموضوع سيتم في فصلين أساسيين، نعالج في الأول إمكانية التقاط المكالمات والإتصالات وفق التشريع المغربي، على أن نعمل في الفصل الثاني على تقدير هذه الإمكانية ووضعها في الميزان من زاوية قانونية وحقوقية.*
*الفصـل الأول:* *إمكانية التقاط المكالمات والإتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الإتصال عن بعد**إن إمكانية التقاط المكالمات والتنصت عليها جاء، كما قيل، كرد فعل لما أضحى يشهـده العالم من ثورة الجريمة، إن صح التعبير، والذي لم يكن المغرب محصنا عنها. ومن تم فقد فتح المشرع المغربي الباب أمام إمكانية التنصت على المكالمات. فقد خصص بابا كاملا هو الباب الخامس من القسم الأول من قانون 22.01 المتعلق بقانون المسطرة الجنائية وكذا بموجب التعديل الذي أًدخل عليها بمقتضى قانون 03.03 المتعلق بمكافحة الإرهـاب.* 
*   إلا أن هذه الإمكانية أحيطت بلائحة طويلة من الشروط والقيود، إن على مستوى الجهات المرخص لها بممارسة ذلك الإجراء (الفقرة الأولى)، أو على مستوى المسطرة المتبعة (الفقرة الثانية).*
*الفقرة الأولى : الجهات المرخص لها*
*   ربما شفعت قدسية الحرية في التواصل لدى المشرع المغربي، حينما حدد بشكل حصري وضيق الجهات التي يمكنها الأمر بالتقاط المكالمات، وكذا بالشروط المتعلقة بالأفعال المبررة لاستخدام هذا "الحـق" المثير للجدل.*
*   فبعدما أكد المشرع المغربي في مستهل المادة 108 ق.م.ج على منع التقاط المكالمات الهاتفية والإتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الإتصال عن بُعد وتسجيلها وأخد نسخ منها أو حجزها. عاد ورسم استثناءات لهذه القاعدة وأورد الشروط الواجب توفرها واستكمالها، وضرورتها في البحث حسب تعبير المشرع المغربي.*
*   وعليه، فإن الجهات المرخص لها بالتقاط المكالمات والإتصالات هم حصريا: قاضي التحقيق والوكيل العام للملك وفق شروط وإجراءات خاصة.*
* خول المشرع المغربي، لقاضـي التحقـيق، متى اقتضت ضرورة البحث ذلك، أن يأمر كـتابة بالتقاط المكالمات الهاتفية وكافة الإتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الإتصال عن بُعد وتسجيلها وأخد نسخ منها أو حجزها. ولم يشرح المشرع مدلول "ضرورة البـحث" ، كما لم يحدد حالات الضرورة تلك، مما يعني أن تقدير تلك  الضرورة متروك لسلطة قاضي التحقيق.*
*   كذلك، خول المشرع للوكيل العام للملك صلاحية الأمر بالتقاط المكالمات. غير أن سلطة هذا الأخير رهينة بموافقة الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الإستئناف، وذلك بعد توجيه التماس إليه بهذا الخصوص. كما أنه رهين بكون الجريمة موضوع البحث تدخل في خانة الجرائم التي حددها المشرع في المادة 108 من ق.م.ج وهي أن تعتبر: جريمة تمس أمن الدولة، جريمة إرهابية، أو تتعلق بالعصابات الإجرامية، أو بالقتل أو بالتسميم أو بالإختطاف وأخد الرهائن، أو بتزييف النقود أو سندات القرض العام، أو بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية، أو بالأسلحة و الذخيرة و المتفجرات، أو بحماية الصحة.*
*   واشتراط المشرع المغربي تقديم الوكيل العام للملك التماس إلى الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الإستئناف بغية إصدار أمر بالتقاط المكالمات ليس مطلقا، إذ أجاز له في حالة الإستعجال القصوى، ومتى خيف اندثار وسائل الإثبات، حسب تعبير المشرع المغربي، الإستغناء عن تقديم ذلك الملتمس مؤقتا، وأن يأمر كتابة بالتقاط المكالمات وتسجيلها وأخد نسخ منها وحجزها، مع تقييد ذلك بكون الجريمة المراد التنصت على المشتبه فيه بمقضاها، تمس أمن الدولة أو تشكل جريمة إرهابية أو تتعلق بالمخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية أو بالأسلحة و الذخيرة و المتفجرات أو بالمتفجرات وأخد الرهائن.*
*   غير أن الرجوع إلى الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الإستئناف يبقى أمرا ضروريا، إذ يتعين على الوكيل العام للملك إشعار الرئيس الأول "فوراً" بالأمر الصادر عنه، ويبقى الرئيس الأول ذا سلطة تقدير الأمر الصادر عن الوكيل العام، وذلك بإصداره تقريرا داخل 24 ساعة يقضي إما بتأييد أو تعديل أو إلغاء قرار الوكيل العام. ولايقبل هذا التقرير أي طعن.*
*   وهكـذا، فإذا أيّد الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الإستئناف قرار الوكيل العام للملك، فإن عملية التنصت تتم وفق الأمر الصادر عن الوكيل العام. وإذا عدّله فإن الإجراءات تتم وفق التعديلات المدخلة بموجب تقرير الرئيس الأول. أما إذا أصدر أمر بإلغائه، فإن عملية إلتقاط المكالمة توقف فورا وتضحى كل الإجراءات المنجزة كأن لم تكن بقوة القانون.*
*   واعتبارا لخطورة إجراء التقاط المكالمات، فإن مباشرة هذه العملية تتم تحت سلطة ومراقبة قاضي التحقيق أو الوكيل العام للملك، حسب الجهة المصدرة لقرار التقاط المكالمات. هذا القرار الذي لابد له أن يحدد، بشكل دقيق وواضح، كل العناصر المحددة والمعرفة بالمكالمة أو المراسلة المراد التقاطها وتسجيلها وأخد نسخ منها أو حجزها، والعمل الجرمي المبرر لاتخاد هذا الإجراء الخطير والمدة الزمنية المطلوبة، وهي المدة التي لايجوز أن تتجاوز أربعة أشهر قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة.*
*   وإذا تعرفنا على الجهات المؤهلة لاتخاد قرار أمر بالتقاط المكالمات و الإتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الإتصال عن بعد، نتسائل عن الإجراءات المسطرية اللازم اتباعها لتحقيق تلك الغاية، أو بالأحرى تلك الوسيلة المزعم حماية المجتمع وحفظ النظام بواسطتها.*
*الفقرة الثـانية: الإجـراءات المسـطرية المتبعـة*
*   إن إصدار الأمر بالتقاط المكالمات والإتصالات المنجزة بوسائل الإتصال عن بُعد، وفق ما سبق بيانه في الفقرة الأولى من هذا الفصل، ماهو إلا الخطوة الأولى في مسلسل مليء بالإجراءات.*
*   وهـكذا، وفي حالة صحة مقرر أمر التقاط المكالمات سواء من حيث شكله الكتابي أو الجهة المصدرة له وتحديده الدقيق للمكالمة وأجلها، يوجه قاضي التحقيق أو الوكيل العام للملك، حسب الأحوال، طلبا الى أي عون مختص تابع لمصلحة أو مؤسسة موضوعة تحت وصاية الوزارة المكلفة بالإتصالات والمراسلات، أو من أي عون مكلف باستغلال شبكة أو مزود مسموح له بخدمات الإتصال، في إطار ظهير 7 غشت 1997 المنظم للبريد والمواصلات، وضع جهاز لإلتقاط المكالمات والإتصالات. ولابد من التأكيد على ضرورة تحرير محضرعن كل عملية التقاط للمكالمات والإتصالات وتسجيلها وأخد نسخ منها أو حجزها، يحدد فيه تاريخ انطلاق العملية وانتهاءها.*
*   وبعد وضع التسجيلات في وعاء أو غلاف مختوم، يتم نقلها، سواء من قبل قاضي التحقيق أو الوكيل العام للملك أو الأشخاص الذين يوكل لهم أمر التحقيق أو البحث، يتم نقلها إلى معطيات كتابية، ويحرر محضر عن هذا النقل ويوضع بدوره في ملف القضية. وإذا كانت الإتصالات قد تمت بلغة أجنبية، فإن ترجمتها إلى اللغة العربية يعد أمرا إجباريا، وذلك بمساعدة ترجمان مسجل بجدول التراجمة المقبولين لدى المحاكم. وفي حالة عدم تسجل هذا الترجمان في جدول التراجمة، فهو ملزم بأداء اليمين القانونية كتابة ويتعهد بموجبه بالتحلي بصفات الأمانة والصدق واحترام السر المهني. كما أجاز المشرع الإستعانة بخبراء وذوي الإختصاص في حالة اشتمال المراسلة على رموز أو ألغاز، وذلك حتى يحقق إجراء التقاط المكالمة الغاية المرجوة من وراءه*

----------

